

Ask HN: In San Fran Area today only, Looking for interviews - throwaway09810

Hey guys, I flew out here yesterday for two interviews with startups and one went well, while the other was mediocre.  I figured that while I'm here and the day is far from over, I might see if anyone else is looking for developers.<p>About me:<p>I'm a junior level developer + project manager by day.  My biggest tools are Ruby, Rails, Javascript (jQuery mostly), and HTML/CSS. Half front-end/half back-end dev in my day job.<p>I'm passionate, fun, outgoing, and ambitious.  I want to move out here and build something awesome, whether it be with an established team or something just getting started.<p>email me at aanon2247@gmail.com if you're interested in talking.
======
zoowar
You might want to spend the day looking at rent and house prices to compare
with other areas you might be employable.

~~~
throwaway09810
I have been. That's been the most important factor in considering the offers
I've gotten here and elsewhere. Where I'm from, standard rent for a 2500sq ft
house in a great area is like $1500/mo... Split 3 ways, it's $500/mo rent.
I'll never live that cheaply again.

~~~
yid
Just so you know, in SF that money will buy you a dingy room in an average
area with roommates.

------
gettinstarted
If you have any projects you've done or an online code-repository, you should
link it. Also, search for the who's hiring thread for June, which has a robust
list.

If you are just burning time, head over to pier 38 (SF) and talk to the
several startups that operate from there. I would also venture to say there
are a bunch of startups working out of the 500 startups space at any given
time.

